# Ray Resection Toe - Help please!



## orthopaedic01 (Aug 7, 2009)

A partial first ray resection was performed and the second toe was removed at the MTP joint.  Obviously, I will code the 2nd toe amputation as 28820, but does that code allow for the partial first ray resection or is there another code for that aspect?
Thanks so much!


----------



## KatieGal (Aug 10, 2009)

I use code 28810 - this should cover 1st Ray to 5th ray.


----------



## martnel (Aug 13, 2009)

28810 is good when the metatarsal is removed in total? Coding Companion says: ...deep to the tarsometatarsal joint?


----------



## martnel (Oct 18, 2011)

I am still wondering about this one.... What do y'all think of 28820 + 28122 for ray amputation of toe?


----------

